# Here is the genetic distance between races i will note each 1 in terms of which is the most accurate..



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

https://ia601503.us.archive.org/28/items/global-pca-166-000-autosomal-snps-google-drive_202005/K15V4.png












Here is a single PCA This is while quite accurate the issue is i don't think it includes the full complexity these 2 below are more accurate but still lack the depth required to know the true distance between races.







https://ia601503.us.archive.org/28/items/global-pca-166-000-autosomal-snps-google-drive_202005/Global%20PCA%2C%20166%2C000%20autosomal%20SNPs.pdf




But those 2 seemed suspect as fuck they put Chuvash near ghujrati bramhin and chauvash basically look like white europeans so i tried to look for a more accurate 1.And rest assured i found 1.




https://ia601501.us.archive.org/12/items/pca-67-world-pdf-1/PCA_67_Eurasia_%26_Americas%20%281%29.pdf




But that wasn't enough i need something on a truly global scale so i found this.




https://ia601501.us.archive.org/12/items/pca-67-world-pdf-1/PCA_67_World%20%20%28pdf%201%29.pdf





This is for any one interested i spent months trying to find all this.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 31, 2020)

Deserves some replies


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> Deserves some replies





If your interested check it out if not meh i can't tell you what to do it's just i think it would be a shame to waste months worth of searching


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 31, 2020)

I acc have a serious question @reptiles why is my race Somali classed as caucasian in this map?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 31, 2020)

what's the point of this


BouncyFunction said:


> I acc have a serious question @reptiles why is my race Somali classed as caucasian in this map?
> View attachment 437233


bcz arabs raped your ancestors


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> what's the point of this






It's for those interested in athropology tbqh


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 31, 2020)

If my ancestry is central Russian but not near the border with Ukraine but on the volga river, where would I plot?
Kargopol is in far Northern Russia, and Belgorod is on Ukranian border, so where would I be on here?


----------



## hairyballscel (May 31, 2020)

Very interesting, thanks a lot


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 31, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> bcz arabs raped your ancestors


It was consensual bro


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I acc have a serious question @reptiles why is my race Somali classed as caucasian in this map?
> View attachment 437233





Some somalians are caucasoid i guess


----------



## mido the slayer (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I acc have a serious question @reptiles why is my race Somali classed as caucasian in this map?
> View attachment 437233


This map is wrong JFL 

How Somali and Swedish are from the same race? 

This map is bad


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 31, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> This map is wrong JFL
> 
> How Somali and Swedish are from the same race?
> 
> This map is bad


Cope I am white now


----------



## mido the slayer (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Some somalians are caucasoid i guess


I have seen them 

Like only 40-30% of them have narrow noses and non projected mouth but they still look black irl 

This map is flawed imo


BouncyFunction said:


> Cope I am white now


Cope harder curry


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I acc have a serious question @reptiles why is my race Somali classed as caucasian in this map?
> View attachment 437233







Very shit map. 
Theres no caucasoids native anywhere here.


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> Cope I am white now





Caucasoid doesn't mean white it has never meant that but like bro wtf the first pca is extremely forgiving jesus fucking christ look at this.







If i was to reproduce with a british foid my kids would be genetically near no gay and they look nearly europoid


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 31, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> View attachment 437239
> 
> Very shit map.
> Theres no caucasoids native anywhere here.


I am White, simple as.


----------



## hairyballscel (May 31, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> How Somali and Swedish are from the same race?





reptiles said:


> Some somalians are caucasoid i guess



Somalis aren't caucasoid, Somalis have some Eurasian ancestry and Europeans have African ancestry


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Caucasoid doesn't mean white it has never meant that but like bro wtf the first pca is extremely forgiving jesus fucking christ look at this.
> 
> View attachment 437238
> 
> ...


If I reproduced with an Arab what would my kids look like ??


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> View attachment 437239
> 
> Very shit map.
> Theres no caucasoids native anywhere here.





Stupid map as it never account for indivudal differences this is why you use pcas to count genetic differention


BouncyFunction said:


> If I reproduced with an Arab what would my kids look like ??





I would expect it to look ethnic as fuck ngl bro you need a british foid or something north western euro then your kids will look north african


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Stupid map as it never account for indivudal differences this is why you use pcas to count genetic differention


Idk where the fuck they found caucasoids near the Bering strait jfl whoever made that map is a retard


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 31, 2020)

@reptiles do you know about celtic tribes who moved to anatolia? this is why some turks have red hair


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Idk where the fuck they found caucasoids near the Bering strait jfl whoever made that map is a retard





Beringians as are as i'm aware are 1 of the furtherst things from whites possible


Mathafack said:


> @reptiles do you know about celtics tribe who moved to anatolia? this is why some turks have red hair





It's why also some turks can pass as north western euro it's definitely closer than a average sand nigger and central asian also i have learned i don't think it's phyically possible for a pure african black or a asian chinese to fully ever produce white passing children within 2 gens unless their like afro american or the chink has some slave history like their far and I'm far their like me but x2 as far imagine


Mathafack said:


> @reptiles do you know about celtics tribe who moved to anatolia? this is why some turks have red hair





It's why also some turks can pass as north western euro it's definitely closer than a average sand nigger and central asian also i have learned i don't think it's phyically possible for a pure african black or a asian chinese to fully ever produce white passing children within 2 gens unless their like afro american or the chink has some slave history like their far and I'm far their like me but x2 as far imagine


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Beringians as are as i'm aware are 1 of the furtherst things from whites possible


The furthest thing from whites is pygmies, Native Americans and Siberians actually have some ancestry in common with Europeans (Ancient North Eurasian ancestry, native Americans have around 48% and Europeans have from 0%(Basques and Sardinians) to 20% (North Russians) )


----------



## buckchadley31 (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I acc have a serious question @reptiles why is my race Somali classed as caucasian in this map?
> View attachment 437233


How are Nig(g)erians caucasians?


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 31, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> How are Nig(g)erians caucasians?


Idk and I don't care, I'm going to SEAmaxx


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> How are Nig(g)erians caucasians?





Their caucasoid in the broadest genetically they align closer to caucasoid but very from european


----------



## Aesthetics_III (May 31, 2020)

https://zero.sci-hub.tw/6574/a8881b459f0a26542e6287506492084e/li2008.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 31, 2020)

@reptiles look at 1:20, celts created their first kingdom in central anatolia but sadly get massacred by shitskin greeks later


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> @reptiles look at 1:20, celts created their first kingdom in central anatolia but sadly get massacred by shitskin greeks later





Anatolias me


buckchadley31 said:


> How are Nig(g)erians caucasians?





Their caucasoid in the broadest sense


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 31, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> This map is wrong JFL
> 
> How Somali and Swedish are from the same race?
> 
> This map is bad


its not race, its just skull type, thats why there's "caucasoid" and "mongoloid" and "negroid", they're all just outdated anthropological terms for classifying skull types


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> The furthest thing from whites is pygmies, Native Americans and Siberians actually have some ancestry in common with Europeans (Ancient North Eurasian ancestry, native Americans have around 48% and Europeans have from 0%(Basques and Sardinians) to 20% (North Russians) )





So well go pygmies then but like the reason i said it is 1 of the most furthest is cause its been the most isoleted for the longest time has had the most genetic drift making it cluster far


----------



## hairyballscel (May 31, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> How are Nig(g)erians caucasians?


They're not, all non Africans descend from East Africans so Somalis being somewhat genetically close to Euros makes sense


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> its not race, its just skull type, thats why there's "caucasoid" and "mongoloid" and "negroid", they're all just outdated anthropological terms for classifying skull types





Vidyacoper said:


> its not race, its just skull type, thats why there's "caucasoid" and "mongoloid" and "negroid", they're all just outdated anthropological terms for classifying skull types





Interesting


----------



## Jagged0 (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> https://ia601503.us.archive.org/28/items/global-pca-166-000-autosomal-snps-google-drive_202005/K15V4.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Op are you aware you doxxed yourself?


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Op are you aware you doxxed yourself?





Thank you bro for telling me that


----------



## Jagged0 (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Thank you bro for telling me that


You’re welcome boyo


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> You’re welcome boyo





Good thing too you only have a 60 mins interval to delete


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I acc have a serious question @reptiles why is my race Somali classed as caucasian in this map?
> View attachment 437233


The map classifies all indo europeans as “caucasoid” which is why australia is also considered caucasoid. East Africa has a substantial middle eastern/north African population and somalia is included in that


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 31, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> curry









SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> The map classifies all indo europeans as “caucasoid” which is why australia is also considered caucasoid. East Africa has a substantial middle eastern/north African population and somalia is included in that


i think it is the skull shape horn of africans have, it;s not got 100% negroid and not 100% caucasian features, many somalis/eritreans have straight nose loose hair thin lips etc, but dark skin


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> View attachment 437361
> 
> 
> i think it is the skull shape horn of africans have, it;s not got 100% negroid and not 100% caucasian features, many somalis/eritreans have straight nose loose hair thin lips etc, but dark skin





I Don't Know About somlias but most eriteriams have on average 22 percent med


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I Don't Know About somlias but most eriteriams have on average 22 percent med


yeah that's not surprising, many of them i see are pretty light skinned


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> yeah that's not surprising, many of them i see are pretty light skinned





Somalian I don't know about


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Somalian I don't know about


50/50. Majority of us like me have a mixture (i.e. straight nose but big lips, loose hair but dark skin)


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> 50/50. Majority of us like me have a mixture (i.e. straight nose but big lips, loose hair but dark skin)





Best to test with ged match


----------



## .🇹🇩. (May 31, 2020)

Somalians and eritreans are Caucasoid with different skin tone. they were mixed with australoids. and then negroids.


----------



## Alexanderr (May 31, 2020)

How much do races genetically differ? 0.3%? Or is it a bit more?


----------



## hairyballscel (May 31, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Somalians and eritreans are Caucasoid with different skin tone. they were mixed with australoids. and then negroids.


Somalis and Eritreans have NO australoid ancestry whatsoever jfl


----------



## Alibaba69 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Aesthetics_III (May 31, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> How much do races genetically differ? 0.3%? Or is it a bit more?



we have a heterozygosity average of about 0.773 and we have a FST distance of about 0.12


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Somalians and eritreans are Caucasoid with different skin tone. they were mixed with australoids. and then negroids.





Highly doubt the Australoid claim they are some of the most distinct groups on the earth they have been isolated for nearly 10 millennia i highly doubt any genetic foreplay has occurred within the last 10 thousand years and even if it was 10 thousand years ago a new race basically gets created every 10 millennia.

Did you know whites didn't actually exist in the current form before 5 thousand years ago before that they looked like your typical arabs so even if it did occur the genetic drift over 10 thousand years changed the genes significantly.


----------



## Mr.cope (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I acc have a serious question @reptiles why is my race Somali classed as caucasian in this map?
> View attachment 437233


Most of them have Caucasian skulls


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Most of them have Caucasian skulls





Yup basically my theory is ancient africans fucked the whites that went back to africa.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Yup basically my theory is ancient africans fucked the whites that went back to africa.


Personally my tribe descends from an Arab man who emigrated here and married one of the natives


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> Personally my tribe descends from an Arab man who emigrated here and married one of the natives




Good for you I guess i'm talking generally the mixing to produce the modern day ethiopian was produced by some really archiac arab or cromagnon fucking the ethiopians i say this cause the whole phenotype thing even says their a contact point between negroid and caucasoid.


>>Widespread African type, typical for regions with hot and dry climate. Ethiopids are characterised by very dark skin with a reddish tint, tight-curly hair, narrow, high nose, a tall, slender stature, and long heads and faces. Marked chin, thick lips. Different groups of Africa have been regarded Ethiopid, their common morphology sometimes results from adaption to a similar climate. Besides affinities to other Sub-Saharan Africans, they are linked to early Caucasoids who partially left and migrated back to Africa. <<


In other words Ethiopians are the oldest archaic forms of white possible or a mixed caucasoid that has diverged significantly over thousands of years.


----------



## hairyballscel (May 31, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Most of them have Caucasian skulls


No their skulls are not "_Caucasian_" it is somewhat influenced by caucasians but it is an indigenous adaptation


----------



## BigBiceps (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I acc have a serious question @reptiles why is my race Somali classed as caucasian in this map?
> View attachment 437233


The map is flawed. Sure, Somalis were raped by Arab conquerors, but they're not even half caucasoid.


----------



## hairyballscel (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> In other words Ethiopians are the oldest archaic forms of white possible or a mixed caucasoid that has diverged significantly over thousands of years.


Most studies put the admixture date in Ethiopia at 3000 years ago, so not archaic at all


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> The map is flawed. Sure, Somalis were raped by Arab conquerors, but they're not even half caucasoid.





Wrong the phenotype site said they shared overall characteristics to indo melanid which is roughly 60 percent Caucasoid 40 percent vedid you can actually see it in the skull shape the only non caucasoid traits is the chin in the somalias and as far as i'm aware


hairyballscel said:


> Most studies put the admixture date in Ethiopia at 3000 years ago, so not archaic at all





3 thousand years ? that's strange 1 how did that contact occur they have been the most isolated peoples on the earth


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Wrong the phenotype site said they shared overall characteristics to indo melanid which is roughly 60 percent Caucasoid 40 percent vedid you can actually see it in the skull shape the only non caucasoid traits is the chin in the somalias and as far as i'm aware


@BigBiceps we are white brothers in arms 🤝


----------



## hairyballscel (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Wrong the phenotype site said they shared overall characteristics to indo melanid which is roughly 60 percent Caucasoid 40 percent vedid you can actually see it in the skull shape the only non caucasoid traits is the chin in the somalias and as far as i'm aware
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ethiopia has not been isolated at all, the horn of Africa had extensive cultural exchange with Sudan and Yemen in the pehistoric times, Ethiopia was the "Land of Punt" an important trading partner to Ancient Egypt, and possibly the Greeks, later Ethiopia developed into "Axum" a civilisation which traded with Egypt, Sudan, Saudia Arabia, India, Rome and even China. The Persian prophet Mani (died 274 AD) regarded _Axum_ as one of the _four_ greatest powers of his time, the others being _Persia_, _Rome_, and _China, _So Ethiopia was far from isolated. In sub saharan Africa it is the nation with the most historic contacts.


BouncyFunction said:


> @BigBiceps we are white brothers in arms 🤝


Are you Somali? JFL at actually believing your tribes folklore


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Ethiopia has not been isolated at all, the horn of Africa had extensive cultural exchange with Sudan and Yemen in the pehistoric times, Ethiopia was the "Land of Punt" an important trading partner to Ancient Egypt, and possibly the Greeks, later Ethiopia developed into "Axum" a civilisation which traded with Egypt, Sudan, Saudia Arabia, India, Rome and even China. The Persian prophet Mani (died 274 AD) regarded _Axum_ as one of the _four_ greatest powers of his time, the others being _Persia_, _Rome_, and _China, _So Ethiopia was far from isolated. In sub saharan Africa it is the nation with the most historic contacts.
> 
> Are you Somali? JFL at actually believing your tribes folklore






I don't mean the Somalians i mean the Australian aborigines


----------



## hairyballscel (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I don't mean the Somalians i mean the Australian aborigines


my bad, i was replying to ur post about Ethiopians, either way Somalis aren't 60% Caucasoid with their skulls


----------



## Pussyslayer (May 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> https://ia601503.us.archive.org/28/items/global-pca-166-000-autosomal-snps-google-drive_202005/K15V4.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This dude is the worst self hating incel I have seen yet.


----------



## reptiles (May 31, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> my bad, i was replying to ur post about Ethiopians





Oh okay if their is a australian aboringe it's at best a proxy like with the Indians the asi isn't really onge but something distantly to it that diverged out so if their is some austroloid it is something completely divergent from the Australian aborigine


Pussyslayer said:


> This dude is the worst self hating incel I have seen yet.





Dude i'm really not i've stopped the self hate as of late also half the time i was larping ngl however you are delusional to not see the good in a caucasoid skull were not talking european just caucasoid in general


----------



## Aesthetics_III (May 31, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> This dude is the worst self hating incel I have seen yet.



ok nigger


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (May 31, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I acc have a serious question @reptiles why is my race Somali classed as caucasian in this map?
> View attachment 437233


wtf is a negrito


----------



## reptiles (Jun 1, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> wtf is a negrito




Another name for onge


----------



## Krezo (Jun 1, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I acc have a serious question @reptiles why is my race Somali classed as caucasian in this map?
> View attachment 437233


Because they wuz aryans n shit


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 1, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Because they wuz aryans n shit


----------



## reptiles (Jun 1, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Because they wuz aryans n shit





From the pure blood of arya was produced this


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Pussyslayer (Jun 1, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> ok nigger


Wasn't talking to your bitchass


----------



## reptiles (Aug 19, 2020)

https://ia601406.us.archive.org/5/items/pca-67-west-eurasia/PCA_67_West_Eurasia.pdf





Index of /analysis/PCA



I needed to add this map.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 20, 2020)

that PCA is not performed correctly. I am a phd candidate in stats, and I tell you that such PCA is garbage.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 20, 2020)

Also, we are in 2020. PCA is so 2000s...


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Also, we are in 2020. PCA is so 2000s...




Whats a better measure then?


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Whats a better measure then?


Mca, factor analysis, multidimensional scaling(using bray curtis distance)...


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Mca, factor analysis, multidimensional scaling(using bray curtis distance)...



Also what is off about the PCA'S i used they seem to be pretty accurate the sample size was massive as well also how inaccurate is a PCA to what extent is this PCA correct is the distances larger or smaller ?


Also the source i got this from is here.









Genetic maps featuring 67 ancient genomes and more than 3,000 present-day individuals


I've got some eye candy for you guys as we wait for 2018 to really get going. Below are three Principal Component Analyses (PCA) plots, or g...




eurogenes.blogspot.com


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Also what is off about the PCA'S i used they seem to be pretty accurate the sample size was massive as well also how inaccurate is a PCA to what extent is this PCA correct is the distances larger or smaller ?
> 
> 
> Also the source i got this from is here.
> ...


Give me the code and i ll point it to you.


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Give me the code and i ll point it to you.




Issue is the guy that did this pca didnt say the coding used for this pca


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Issue is the guy that did this pca didnt say the coding used for this pca


It is done on correlation matrix. It should be done on covariance matrix. Also, euclidean distance is bot the best for biology. You rather use mahalanobis distance or bray curtis.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> If my ancestry is central Russian but not near the border with Ukraine but on the volga river, where would I plot?
> Kargopol is in far Northern Russia, and Belgorod is on Ukranian border, so where would I be on here?


My ancestors are also from around Volga I have the same question


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> My ancestors are also from around Volga I have the same question




Wow you have 50 percent yamnaya genes jesus lucky fucm


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Wow you have 50 percent yamnaya genes jesus lucky fucm


What are u talking about?
U dont know where from Volga he is from. 
Also having yamnaya genes isn't something that makes a person chad, yamnaya were dark colored shitskins. WHG/EHG/BHG?LBK ancestry is chad


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Wow you have 50 percent yamnaya genes jesus lucky fucm


tf is yamnaya


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> What are u talking about?
> U dont know where from Volga he is from.
> Also having yamnaya genes isn't something that makes a person chad, yamnaya were dark colored shitskins. WHG/EHG/BHG?LBK ancestry is chad




The yamnaya were the purest even among whites and the yamnaya pheno is closest to nordic the highest people with yamnaya are the udmert people


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> tf is yamnaya


Half EHG (Nonwhite) Half CHG (Caucasus Churka)


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> tf is yamnaya




Psedo nords though they were tanned


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Half EHG (Nonwhite) Half CHG (Caucasus Churka)





Still deathly close on fst charts


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> The yamnaya were the purest even among whites and the yamnaya pheno is closest to nordic the highest people with yamnaya are the udmert people


The yamnaya had black hair and eyes, they weren't white and didnt have genes responsible for light pigmentation. 
Only WHG, BHG, EHG?, and LBK did in europe


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Psedo nords though they were tanned


They had light skin actually (from EHG), but 100% brown eyes and black hair


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Half EHG (Nonwhite) Half CHG (Caucasus Churka)


Smh this fucking curry calling me a shitskin churka im slavic as fuck


reptiles said:


> Psedo nords though they were tanned


so one is saying they were shitskins other saying they are nords who should I believe


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> The yamnaya had black hair and eyes, they weren't white and didnt have genes responsible for light pigmentation.
> Only WHG, BHG, EHG?, and LBK did in europe




Okay but those genes came in later genetically they were still close


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Smh this fucking curry calling me a shitskin churka im slavic as fuck
> 
> so one is saying they were shitskins other saying they are nords who should I believe





I mean look at the pca i posted appenrtly its not fully accurate but i still would put it to around 60 to 80 percent accuracy the yamnaya were near west russians


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Okay but those genes came in later genetically they were still close


At the very beginning, Yamnaya was a result of Samara EHG (100% of whom had brown eyes)
mixing with CHG (Who looked like modern caucasus shitskins, AKA not too white either)
So why, tell me please, would Yamnaya be white?
Whereas WHG, BHG, and SHG populations were up to 99% blue eyed


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I mean look at the pca i posted appenrtly its not fully accurate but i still would put it to around 60 to 80 percent accuracy the yamnaya were near west russians


My ancestors are from around Volgograd idk what this means for me


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I mean look at the pca i posted appenrtly its not fully accurate but i still would put it to around 60 to 80 percent accuracy the yamnaya were near west russians


ON PCA maps Yamnaya would not cluster with any modern population except perhaps some people in the Ural mountains
But they don't look like any modern population, the PCA maps dont represent appearance u have to realize. 
For example finnish people are very Eastern shifted due to having minor siberian admixture, despite having very little EHG/ANE derived dna


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> My ancestors are from around Volgograd idk what this means for me


Ur just average central russian then.
So around 50% Proto- Indoeuro dna (Fatyanovo culture, Aka what that uneducated nigger refers to as Yamnaya)
30% local hunter gatherer (Dyakovo culture, aka actual white) dna
and 20% LBK from western europe


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Ur just average central russian then.
> So around 50% Indoeuro dna (Fatyanovo culture, Aka what that uneducated nigger refers to as Yamnaya)
> 30% local hunter gatherer (Dyakovo culture, aka actual white) dna
> and 20% LBK from western europe


Shit is that subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Shit is that subhuman


Fatyanovo?
No, but they were dark haired and eyed (Although they did undergo a process of depigmentation, still)





People of FatyanovoBalanovo culture (reconstruction)


Apricity is a European Cultural Community



www.theapricity.com


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> ON PCA maps Yamnaya would not cluster with any modern population except perhaps some people in the Ural mountains
> But they don't look like any modern population, the PCA maps dont represent appearance u have to realize.
> For example finnish people are very Eastern shifted due to having minor siberian admixture, despite having very little EHG/ANE derived dna





1 The only way to compare yamnaya genes is to use very old skeletons and then comparing it to modern populations you have to do a lot of stuff to make sure the samples don't get contaminated sure but after that it seems near the euro cluster.






Also know the average euro has like 40 percent yamnaya genes.

2 I know PCA'S don't reference appearances but look at the own pic you posted 






Looks psedo nordic to me i've seen many nords with that pheno


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 1 The only way to compare yamnaya genes is to use very old skeletons and then comparing it to modern populations you have to do a lot of stuff to make sure the samples don't get contaminated sure but after that it seems near the euro cluster.
> 
> View attachment 605007
> 
> ...


Nordic pheno comes from LBK
Neolithic farmers that got depigmented due to moving to Germany 
European Hunter gatherers (WHG/SHG) were cromagnoid


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Nordic pheno comes from LBK
> Neolithic farmers that got depigmented due to moving to Germany
> European Hunter gatherers (WHG/SHG) were cromagnoid




You would need the LBK component to get the blonde hair and blue eyes however in terms of facial bones they look very nordic


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> You would need the LBK component to get the blonde hair and blue eyes however in terms of facial bones they look very nordic


LBK already had genes for blonde hair and blue eyes. 
Around 30% of them were blue eyed, and something like 18% of them blonde haired. 
Keep in mind that depigmentation was a continuous process in Europe and still is (Foids are choosing to fuck blue eyed guys even to this day)
Whereas Fatyanovo culture had literally not a single person with blue eyes


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> LBK already had genes for blonde hair and blue eyes.
> Around 30% of them were blue eyed, and something like 18% of them blonde haired.
> Keep in mind that depigmentation was a continuous process in Europe and still is (Foids are choosing to fuck blue eyed guys even to this day)
> Whereas Fatyanovo culture had literally not a single person with blue eyes




But the main difference was the ancient samples were still closer to Europeans than sand niggers plus people like the georgians should not be called sand niggers or shit skins i see many white passing people


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> But the main difference was the ancient samples were still closer to Europeans than sand niggers plus people like the georgians should not be called sand niggers or shit skins i see many white passing people


Modern Europeans are just depigmented sandniggers though. And Southern Europeans are not even depigmented, just sandniggers. 
Nordic phenotype - is the phenotype of a sandnigger with blonde hair. 
If you want to talk about truly european phenos (WHG/SHG/BHG derived), then you are talking about *Cro-Magnon phenotype




And georgians aren't white passing, ur in some delusion. I've been to abkhazia as a child, they look and smell like curries*


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Modern Europeans are just depigmented sandniggers though. And Southern Europeans are not even depigmented, just sandniggers.
> Nordic phenotype - is the phenotype of a sandnigger with blonde hair.
> If you want to talk about truly european phenos (WHG/SHG/BHG derived), then you are talking about *Cro-Magnon phenotype
> View attachment 605075
> ...




If were going into the cromagnon they look way more similar to native Americans in some instances.

Also i've seen white passing Georgians I wouldn't call them white but i wouldn't label them sand there like mid way points between shit and god basically.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> *If were going into the cromagnon they look way more similar to native Americans in some instances.*
> 
> Also i've seen white passing Georgians I wouldn't call them white but i wouldn't label them sand there like mid way points between shit and god basically.


HUH?????????
Nigga what?


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> HUH?????????
> Nigga what?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 605113


That's EHG from Oleni Ostrov, not WHG. 
YES, EHG CAN LOOK LIKE NATIVE AMERICANS WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT?
EHG are 50-75% made up of ANE ancestry with the rest being WHG, Native Americans have around 42-48% ANE ancestry as well. 
ANE = Taurid phenotype, not CroMagnoid
EHG also for the most part = Taurid phenotype, not CroMagnoid
I was talking about EUROPEAN HUNTER GATHERERS (SHG/WHG/BHG) JFL


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> That's EHG from Oleni Ostrov, not WHG.
> YES, EHG CAN LOOK LIKE NATIVE AMERICANS WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT?
> EHG are 50-75% made up of ANE ancestry with the rest being WHG, Native Americans have around 42-48% ANE ancestry as well.
> ANE = Taurid phenotype, not CroMagnoid
> ...




Would the cromagnon be most similar to the guy on the right also i just typed in cromagnon into google this is what came up


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

Here's an example of SOME EUROPEAN HUNTER GATHERERS RECONSTRUCTIONS (Cromagnoids)
WHG:










SHG:










BHG:





Do any of them look Native american to you? NO
What u posted was EHG
:







WHICH YES, they do look vaguely Native American


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Would the cromagnon be most similar to the guy on the right also i just typed in cromagnon into google this is what came up
> 
> View attachment 605147


CroMagnon is a light pigmented Europeoid phenotype that is robust, brachycephalic, and archaic.


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Here's an example of SOME EUROPEAN HUNTER GATHERERS RECONSTRUCTIONS (Cromagnoids)
> WHG:
> View attachment 605133
> View attachment 605134
> ...




Those are the most archaic looks possible even the yamnaya look more modern minus the lochsour chad


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Those are the most archaic looks possible even the yamnaya look more modern minus the lochsour chad


WHG has been living in an absolutely insane climate conditions in Europe since the ice age. 
Keep in mind that during the Ice age Italy/Greece had the same type of climate as moden day siberia, and these motherfuckers were able to survive all the way up in Northern Germany (Literally treeless Tundra) by hunting mammoths
No shit they were archaic looking, they had to be this way to live in such insane climatic conditions. 
Yamnaya didn't. Yamnaya were living in nice comfortable climate long after ice age ended


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> WHG has been living in an absolutely insane climate conditions in Europe since the ice age.
> Keep in mind that during the Ice age Italy/Greece had the same type of climate as moden day siberia, and these motherfuckers were able to survive all the way up in Northern Germany (Literally treeless Tundra) by hunting mammoths
> No shit they were archaic looking, they had to be this way to live in such insane climatic conditions.
> Yamnaya didn't. Yamnaya were living in nice comfortable climate long after ice age ended




This seems like a extreme outlier he legit seems like a god


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 20, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I acc have a serious question @reptiles why is my race Somali classed as caucasian in this map?
> View attachment 437233


They are proto-caucasoids


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Here's an example of SOME EUROPEAN HUNTER GATHERERS RECONSTRUCTIONS (Cromagnoids)
> WHG:
> View attachment 605133
> View attachment 605134
> ...





Also this would also mean native americans arent chinks


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Also this would also mean native americans arent chinks


Native Americans aren't chinks. 
Go back to your original PCA map, and look where Amerindian is. 
They are 42-48% ANE (Caucasoid) with the rest being Mongoloid


----------



## reptiles (Aug 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Native Americans aren't chinks.
> Go back to your original PCA map, and look where Amerindian is.
> They are 42-48% ANE (Caucasoid) with the rest being Mongoloid
> 
> View attachment 605426





This clusters the chukchi as way to close


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> This clusters the chukchi as way to close


Amerindian is halfway between Chukchi and fucking erzya on this map. 
Erzya = Europeans


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 21, 2020)

Guys, could you please tell me which phebo i resemble the most?


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 21, 2020)

Taking into account my face structure


----------



## reptiles (Aug 21, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Guys, could you please tell me which phebo i resemble the most?




Some form of nordid


----------



## reptiles (Aug 21, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Amerindian is halfway between Chukchi and fucking erzya on this map.
> Erzya = Europeans




So there like contacts then wouldnt they count as euro some what there certainly not sand


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 21, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Some form of nordid


Can you give me a psl estimate for me?


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Aug 21, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I acc have a serious question @reptiles why is my race Somali classed as caucasian in this map?
> View attachment 437233


Caucasoids bro


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Aug 21, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> @reptiles do you know about celtic tribes who moved to anatolia? this is why some turks have red hair


Is red hair associated with Celts only?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 21, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Is red hair associated with Celts only?


I think because the redhaired turks are the descendants of these celtic tribes but idk about other countries


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Aug 21, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> I think because the redhaired turks are the descendants of these celtic tribes but idk about other countries


Nordic people also have red hair right. Thor in mythology has red hair


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 21, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Nordic people also have red hair right. Thor in mythology has red hair


They are rare asf tho


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 10, 2022)

Alibaba69 said:


> View attachment 437403
> View attachment 437404


----------

